# Can female masturbation lead to a weak uterus..



## Buxton (May 28, 2017)

Hi,

This was what I was told by a female friend (no medical qualifications). Just wanted to hear your take on the subject...

Thanks.


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

Umm...nope.

The only thing masturbation can lead to is orgasm so tell her to have at it. 

It can make you sore if you do it too much and might increase the rate of UTI if not clean or you swap toys from A to V and back again etc but really if a little common sense is used its got far more upside than downside.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

That comment came from a woman?? That has to be one of the more absurd claims I've heard about masturbation. A quick internet search will tell you there is zero truth to this claim.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It's less likely to do that than make hair grow on your palms.

My wife has masturbated at least 20,000 times since we got married. She just had her uterus removed and the doctor said it was perfectly normal.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Buxton said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was what I was told by a female friend (no medical qualifications). Just wanted to hear your take on the subject...
> 
> Thanks.


Wait a minute... She could be right, but I'm thinking your friend may be suffering from a prolapsed uterus or something. You should encourage her to see a doctor to discuss why she feels that way.

Badsanta


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Mary's hysterical operation was made necessary because of damage done during childbirth. Cystocele and rectocele, with subsequent anterior and posterior vaginal repair. None of her multiple doctors ever said she should stop masturbating during the years she was getting worse and finally gave into being operated on. 

They did mention keeping toys out of the vagina, but she never did insertion. Except me.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Buxton said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was what I was told by a female friend (no medical qualifications). Just wanted to hear your take on the subject...
> 
> Thanks.


Wait, WHAT?!? 

No. This is complete bunk.

And this is what happens when we don't have comprehensive sex education. People end up knowing absolutely nothing about how their own bodies work, or that of the opposite gender.

If you shove things up there without proper lubrication (natural or the kind that comes in a bottle), you can cause micro tears in the vaginal tissue. Something that is very long can cause abrasions to the cervix, but this is also generally not a big deal, and some people like it. You can cause damage by using items that are sharp or dangerous or whatever, obviously... but a weak uterus? Where in the world did she get this?

Now, a poorly executed cesarean section could potentially leave the uterine wall weak, but that's probably pretty rare.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If claims of great bodily harm were true....
If true, there would be a lot of blind women and men!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> If claims of great bodily harm were true....
> If true, there would be a lot of blind women and men!


Having trouble reading your post. Please use larger font.


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

No...if the uterus is weak it's due most likely to childbirth. I had three kids and December had a complete pelvic floor repair. I had a hysterectomy as well so that didn't help. If something feels off, or there is bladder issues when sneezing, coughing, or laughing this is most likely the cause. The repair wasn't bad and I feel 100% better now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, our last baby was what damaged Mary.

She says the only time she was told not to masturbate, and she even argued with the surgeon about it, was after the hysterectomy and the pelvic floor rebuild. He said as long as she had stitches she couldn't masturbate.

The exercise of masturbation was good for her before, just like Kegel exercises. She was told she couldn't do Kegels either, with stitches, but she didn't mind missing out on those.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

Buxton said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was what I was told by a female friend (no medical qualifications). Just wanted to hear your take on the subject...
> 
> Thanks.



Nope. That's just a myth to stigmatize female sexuality. Women get hairy palms and go blind when they masturbate just like men do... :wink2:


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

It's actually a question which cannot be answered at the current level of medical knowledge and simulation of the human body with mathematical models. 

I don't think anyone has the money, time or interest to even perform such a study. Although weak studies on such topics are often amplified by Dr Oz'es of the world and his ilk.

Tamat


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow. That one's up there with the saudi cleric claim that driving damages a woman's ovaries.

But conveniently not testes.....


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Ya, and how anything that makes your muscles work can make a muscle weak is just really so backwards.

Maybe people don't understand the uterus is mostly muscle.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Buxton said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was what I was told by a female friend (no medical qualifications). Just wanted to hear your take on the subject...
> 
> Thanks.


Did she give any explanation? Where did she hear this?

She's wrong. I just wonder why she thinks this.


----------

